# My dumpster, trash, and kickdown computer



## 614 crust (Dec 9, 2010)

*My dumpster, trash, and kickdown computer*

This is the newest project I've been working on. I built it from parts I've dumpstered, found sitting by peoples trash in alleys, and a few parts that I've gotten kicked down.

I'm pretty happy with it so far. It is still a work in progress though as I find better parts for it. I still need more RAM, more storage space, etc.



*Any way here is what I got so far*

Case
Coolermaster Elite 430 black

Motherboard 
Intel D865PERL motherboard
socket 478

Processor
Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz Hyperthreading processor
Overclocked to 3.24GHz

RAM
(2x) Kingston HyperX KHX3500/256 pc3500 256mb 400MHzz ddr sdram
(2x) Kingston HyperX KHX3200/512 pc3200 512mb (256x2) 200MHZ ddr sdram
total of 1024MB (1GB) can go up to 4GB

Hard drives
WD caviar WD1200bb 120GB hard drive
Samsung 20gb hard drive
WD Raptor WD360 36gb serial ATA hard drive

Graphics
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 
128mb

Sound card
Soundblaster live 5.1

Network adapter
Rosewill 802.11 b/g/n wireless LAN PCI card

CD/dvd drives
Sony DVD-RW
LG super multi DVD-RW

Fans
2x Thermaltake 80mm blue led fans
1x coolermaster 120mm blue led fan
2x Xion 120mm blue led fans
1x Themaltake 120mm blue led fan

PSU
Enlight 350 watt

OS
Windows XP Pro SP3 

Software
Photoshop CS5 extended
Photoshop lightroom 3
Picassa 3.0
CCleaner
CPU-Z
Malwarebytes Anti-malware
Avast Anti-virus
Defraggler
RivaTuner
SpeedFan
SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2010.SP1a
Clockgen


*Here are a few pics*

















So let me know what you think. Also let me know if you got any suggestions or whatever as well.


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 9, 2010)

I still need old computers and parts if anyone has any to spare please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Cobo (Dec 9, 2010)

Damn good build for the price. Suggestions: 
-Ditch XP, go linux if ya can.
-The 3500 ram is going to be slowed down by the 3200 ram, good to have matching speeds


You can find lotsa parts super cheap on craigslist. I used to build n fix systems this way. You find old posts like for a hard drive or video card that no one's bought yet and you haggle over the price n get it super cheap.

If you want to increase general performance the best upgrades would be matching 2gb+ of ram and then a solid state disk for your OS instead of a hard drive. These two upgrades will increase performance way better than a processor upgrade.


----------



## Cobo (Dec 9, 2010)

where are you at? i got a whole room full of parts and systems that i need to get rid of before i move out this weekend.


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 9, 2010)

Cobo said:


> Damn good build for the price. Suggestions:
> -Ditch XP, go linux if ya can.


I'm thinking of trying a xp/ubuntu dual boot or setting up a VM with Ubuntu as the OS



Cobo said:


> -The 3500 ram is going to be slowed down by the 3200 ram, good to have matching speeds


I know but thats all I have to work with till I come across better shit.




Cobo said:


> You can find lotsa parts super cheap on craigslist. I used to build n fix systems this way. You find old posts like for a hard drive or video card that no one's bought yet and you haggle over the price n get it super cheap.


So far I only got $30 in it. $20 for the 2 thermaltake 80mm blue led fans and $10 for the Arctic silver 5 thermal compound.
I'm trying to keep it as cheap as possible by finding as much of the stuff as possible in the trash.



Cobo said:


> If you want to increase general performance the best upgrades would be matching 2gb+ of ram and then a solid state disk for your OS instead of a hard drive. These two upgrades will increase performance way better than a processor upgrade.


A better processor and matching RAM are high on the list for sure. At microcenter in columbus Micro Center - Computers, Electronics, Computer Parts, Networking, Gaming, Software, and more!which is like an hour from here they sell refurbished pentium 4 3.0 GHz processors for $15 so I'll probably get one soon if I don't find one first.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 9, 2010)

Cobo said:


> where are you at? i got a whole room full of parts and systems that i need to get rid of before i move out this weekend.


 
I'm in Lancaster, Ohio about an hour southeast of columbus


----------



## Cobo (Dec 10, 2010)

I just looked through my parts, nothing that'll fit your system, mostly just server parts left. I do have lots of random things though like vga/dvi/ethernet/power cables, ide cables (no sata though), dvi to vga adapters, power supply adapters, network/sound cards. Found a box full of scientology books and a box of methylprednisolone... if you need any antibiotics lol... fucking crazy roommates...


----------



## Cobo (Dec 10, 2010)

if you need any cables n such i can mail em to you.


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 16, 2010)

I just bought the new case today for $30 and the processor for $15. So I have like $75 in it.


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 18, 2010)

I got my wireless PCI card today so it's wireless now


----------



## 614 crust (Jan 1, 2011)

New pics


----------



## Diagaro (Jan 1, 2011)

sweet rig bro, my head hurts from natty ice, when I'm not holding my head Ill give you some pointers/hackers software/links - etc,.


----------



## Diagaro (Jan 9, 2011)

ok some tools bolth software and hardware I often use/keep around are as follows.

hmm I see you have speedfan and ccleaner

moving along

if your ever comming across other computers and do like me and salvage the harddrives out of them in hopes of good porn or government secrets get one of thease >>> FRYS.com
My toshiba laptop died in jacksonville and now with this tool i can recover all my data from my old harddrive and now i have a 260 gig flash drive.

I recomend active @ killdisk, ophcrack live (XP version and vista) back|track 4 R2 (for wifi cracking and secure exploration of iffy harddrives or other potentialy viral things) 
dont use big name antivirus the ARE the virus makers, there software ARE viruses And for godsake use vista, vista sp3 is finaly out of beta wich means that EVERYTHING works good - win7 will still be in beta for another couple of years and XP is extremely vulnerable 
also get winrar its probably the most valuable softool ever

cant think of anything else right now


----------



## 614 crust (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't use vista on my system My motherboard don't support it. I tried it and had no sound or anything. had to go back to XP pro


----------



## dahllia (Jan 26, 2011)

no lies dude thats fucking badass props


----------



## 614 crust (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm trying out a dual boot setup with xp pro and ubuntu 10.10 on one of my less used computers now. Seems to be working good so I might do the same with this computer soon.


----------

